# Whats your stripper name?



## BedlamBully

This got circulated through my office (cuz we're hard at work) its really funny.

My name is, appropriatly, Sugar Glitzy Hooters :thumbsup:


stripper name.

----- Original Message ----- 



This is just too funny! And definitely a stress reliever!! 
> 
> We all need a stripper name. See what your stripper name 
> will be, and Share it with your friends. We all need a little 
> stress-reliever! This only takes a minute.
> 
> Please don't be a prude and ruin it. Send it on to 
> everyone you know including the person that sent it to you. Sometimes 
> when you have a stressful day or week, you need some silliness to 
> break up the day. And, if we are honest, we have a lot more stressful
> days than not.
> 
> Here is your dose of humor.......
> A. Follow the instructions to find your new name.
> B. Once you have your new name, put it in the subject box
> Forward it to friends and family and co-workers. Don't
> forget to forward it back to the person who sent it to you, so they 
> know you participated. 
> 
> 1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine 
> your new first name:
> a = Chesty
> b = Fantasia
> c = Starr
> d = Diamond
> e = Montana
> f = Angel
> g = Sugar
> h = Pinky
> i = Lola
> j =Kitty
> k = Roxie
> l = Dallas
> m = Princess
> n = Heidi
> o = Bambi
> p = Bunny
> q = Brandy
> r = S ugar
> s = Candy
> t = Raquelle
> u = Sapphire
> v = Cinnamon
> w = Blaze
> x = Trixie
> y = Isis
> z = Jade
> 
> 2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine the
> first half of your new last name:
> a = Leather
> b = Dream
> c = Sunny
> d = Deep
> e = Heaven
> f = Tight
> g = Shimmer
> h = Velvet
> i = Lusty
> j = Harley
> k = Passion
> l = Dazzle
> m = Dixie
> n = Spank
> o = Glitter
> p = Razor
> q = Meadow
> r = Glitzy
> s = Sparkle
> t = Sweet
> u = Silver
> v = Tickle
> w = Cherry
> x = Hard
> y = Night
> z = Amber
> 
> 3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the
> second half of your new last nam e:
> a = hooters
> b = horn
> c = tower
> d = fire
> e = thighs
> f = hips
> g = side
> h = jugs
> i = shock
> j = cocker
> k = brook
> l = tush
> m = sizzle
> n = storm
> o = kiss
> p = bomb
> q = cream
> r = thong
> s = heat
> t = whip
> u = cheeks
> v = rock
> w = hiney
> x = button
> y = lick
> z = juice


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Lmao i am 

DALLAS SPARKLE WHIP!


----------



## MY MIKADO

This is so not right

Mine is Chesty Glitter Thong........


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

lmao.... i loovvveeee ur tipper name mikado


----------



## redog

cinnamin heaven tush 
but I go by Buck Naked


----------



## wheezie

redog said:


> cinnamin heaven tush
> but I go by Buck Naked


hahahahahaha


----------



## MY MIKADO

Oh Dave I love it...... cinnamin tush it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## BedlamBully

redog said:


> cinnamin heaven tush
> but I go by Buck Naked


oh god I almost spit my water out LOL


----------



## wheezie

isis silver storm


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Lola Lusty thighs is in the HOUSE.......LOL


----------



## wheezie

hahahahah !!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits

LMAO!!!

Candy Glitter Tush! HAHAHAHAAH!

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully

Roxy_Nie said:


> Lola Lusty thighs is in the HOUSE.......LOL


:rofl: so far this has got to be my fav. This is too fun.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah i agree....


----------



## Roxy_Nie

We still can't compare to 

Cinnamin heaven tush 

Isis silver storm


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Sugar Lusty Brook. Geez, that doesnt even sound sexy....


----------



## Bleu Clair

LMAO, Princess Lusty Tush here!


----------



## NesOne

Candy Leather Tush in the house!


----------



## Marty

Well I'll be... *Sugar *(because I'm sweet) *Heaven* (because you'll love it ) *storm* ( because it will hit you like a storm)


----------



## pitbull learner

Roxy_Nie said:


> Lola Lusty thighs is in the HOUSE.......LOL


that is such a good one..:rofl:lmao

Princess Shimmer Hooters over here..lmao

ahahahaha!!! Omgs this is so funny ahahahaha!!!


----------



## bullybabe

Marty said:


> Well I'll be... *Sugar *(because I'm sweet) *Heaven* (because you'll love it ) *storm* ( because it will hit you like a storm)


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Sh*t thats too funny. Mine is drum roll please................................ Sugar Lusty Sizzle


----------



## Coletrain

wtf? Pinky Leather Whip is my stripper name. Sounds like I am stripping in the wrong kind of club for a guy.


----------



## pitbull learner

:rofl: that is too funny lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Chesty Heaven Brook .... errr... Not sure if it has much of a ring to it...


----------



## lil bit pit karma

I'm Heidi Leather Thong.....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

heidi heaven thighs? Wow that's way off... When I strip I go under the name long dong silver... I wear an eye patch to conceal my identity.


----------



## Cain714

Chesty Glitzy Shock, i dont know about this one.Thats to funny.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Hahaha, wow, mine is Sapphire Leather Thong, how funny!!! Yep, that's how I roll, especially on the pole, lol, j/k!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels

sapphire leather shock now that just sounds corny lol


----------



## wheezie

hahahah you aint right dan lol


----------



## bullybabe

dan'sgrizz said:


> heidi heaven thighs? Wow that's way off... When I strip I go under the name long dong silver... I wear an eye patch to conceal my identity.


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericschevy

Lola Razor Thong...nice..lol


----------



## PullDawgPits

ericschevy said:


> Lola Razor Thong...nice..lol


Um? OUCH! LOL!

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy

PullDawgPits said:


> Um? OUCH! LOL!
> 
> Stephanie


I was thinking the same thing...lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Fantasia Heaven Cheeks...wtf..lol


----------



## ericschevy

~StangChick~ said:


> Fantasia Heaven Cheeks...wtf..lol


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## bullybabe

~StangChick~ said:


> Fantasia Heaven Cheeks...wtf..lol


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe

My husband's is Heidi Tickle Hooters


----------



## frufru-dog

saphire lusty storm!


----------



## jeep lex

Raquelle Spank Hooters......

i used to be russel the love muscle


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

WTF mine is Sugar Leather Thong  I guess it's edible. You get a lap dance and a free lunch


----------



## thaim

mine is chesty glitter cheeks ?! LOL


----------



## rosesandthorns

Hey Ninja Monk3y, I too am Sugar Leather Thong. But that's because I'm sweet and tough at the same time. Hope we don't work the same clubs!! lol


----------



## MSK

depends if I use my maiden name or married name 

Maiden would be Chesty Glitter Whip

Married would be Chesty Silver Thong


----------



## sw_df27

Montana Lusty Tush lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz

MSK said:


> depends if I use my maiden name or married name
> 
> Maiden would be Chesty Glitter Whip
> 
> Married would be Chesty Silver Thong


sounds like you got a new career! LOL miss glitter whip! i mean mrs. silver thong LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Starr Glitzy Thighs


----------



## dan'sgrizz

you just need black spandex now....


----------



## Feari-Neko

mine is :
fantasia velvet hooters

what that mean?


----------



## SutterCane

Sugar Glitter Kiss


----------



## pcw20

Diamond Leather Hooters....Guess I could rock that..


----------



## smokey_joe

Ahh, man. I completely missed this thread the 1st time around.

I'm Raquelle Glitter Heat.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*STARR LEATHER WHIP...

im one sexy mf hahahahaha :rofl:*


----------



## xx69felicax

Dallas Silver Heat. haha wow!


----------



## American_Pit13

Dallas Glitzy cheeks


Hmmm... I guess I could go by that lmao.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

american_pit13 said:


> Dallas Glitzy cheeks
> 
> Hmmm... I guess I could go by that lmao.


shorten it to glitzy cheeks LOL


----------



## chic4pits

i missed this one too first time around! LOL! 
um...Candyass. since that's what ppl call me already..

....dont ask.......have no clue where they got it...and it was a female friend who started it! 
(get your head outta the gutter guys!) LOL!


----------



## Beautynut

Diamond GlitzyThighs 
(boy, this fits me just right!)


----------



## Jenna23

Hilarious lol

Mines LAME *thumbsdown* Heidi Lusty Whips or Tower depending on the last name I use, eek but I'm like 5'3 

*def. need a cooler name*


----------



## PitBullSwagga

Lola GlitzyHooters! LMFFAO!


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG this thread is too funny :rofl: :rofl: 
Mine is Isis Glitter Sizzle LMAO that just sound kinda dirty lol


----------



## Chinadog

Montona lusty side. lol


----------



## aimee235

I'm Princess Lustybrook. lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Pfft... LoL - too funny

My new Alias is: 
Married: HEIDI SILVER-THONG 
Maiden: HEIDI DAZZLE-HOOTERS

Hubby: CHESTY SILVER-THONG


 :cheers: ... Wonder if I should tell my lawyer for my case - HA!

Mother In-Law: SUGAR SILVER-THONG :angeldevi :flush:


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$

Me..Saphire Glitter-Kiss. 
Hubby...Chesty Leather-Cheeks. lmao.
Awesome post.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Hahaha
Lola Velvet Kiss (oh la la)


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Sugar Leather Hiney.
Yuuucck lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Mine don't make any sense.. but here it goes... Cinnamon Heaven Fire


----------



## bluefamily

Mine is Jade lusty cheeks!


----------



## Mrskocurek

*this is so funny*

mine is raquelle glitter tower


----------



## bahamutt99

Heidi Lusty Fire?


----------



## MSK

MSK said:


> depends if I use my maiden name or married name
> 
> Maiden would be Chesty Glitter Whip
> 
> Married would be Chesty Silver Thong


bahahahaha forgot about this thread!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

ThaLadyPit said:


> Mine don't make any sense.. but here it goes... Cinnamon Heaven Fire


LMAO... "Just call me Cinnamon, sugah!"


----------



## Blueindian

Lmao!!! Dallas Heaven Hips!!!


----------



## ames

Ises Glitter Storm. 

Ha I thought my stripe name was Tippy Burr? Your first pet and your first street u grew up on. Now what am I gonna do!


----------



## Cheytmo

Montana Glitter Thong


----------



## angelbaby

Sugar Heaven Storm


----------



## circlemkennels

Candy heaven tush


----------



## Princesspaola21

Bambi leather lick LMAO!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou

*What's your stripper name?*

Married: Dallas Heaven Thighs :angel:
Maiden: Dallas Glitzy Hooters
BF: Princess Lusty Tush
Lacy Lou: Dazzle Glitter Cheeks
Bella: Dallas Silver Tush

I have to admit that this is a really funny and fun thread! I have been LMAO!!!!
I am glad it was posted. :clap:


----------



## BullHeaded

Ladies, Sugar Glitter Tush has arrived. :love2:


----------

